# How to shutdown other computers on the network?



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

Hi,


I was trying to shutdown another computer on my network, and I have tried all the ways you can, I would want to use the cmd way the best, but when I use that, it says "network path not found". And the rest of things I have tried dont work either.


Please help!


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

right click my computer and choose manage. Then choose action and select connect to another computer. If u then successfully connect to another computer. In the left pane right click the computer name in question then choose properties. Then select advanced, then under startup and recovery choose settings. From there on the bottom right hit the shutdown button.


----------



## tech13 (Jun 26, 2007)

computers have to be properly networked (same workgroup and different names etc). you can use third party software to manage other computers on the network as thats what most major corporations do. the software would have to be installed on the host and client machines. i know when i was in college, in computer network administration, we were fooling with this program (it didnt require a client software to be installed). this program would let us shut down, restart, and give the other computer netsend messages. im looking right now for what that software was for u.


----------



## tech13 (Jun 26, 2007)

ya i found it, its called netping. its free software. it will scan your network for computers between certain ips that you establish, once detected, you can manage that computer remotely. link to netping = http://www.sliver.com/dotnet/netping/

NOTE: netframework 1.1 or higher needed. scroll to bottom of page and click download to get netping.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If they're Windows NT based computers (XP, 2000), you don't need a special utility. You can run shutdown.exe.


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> If they're Windows NT based computers (XP, 2000), you don't need a special utility. You can run shutdown.exe.


yea, I have tried that.


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

tech13 said:


> ya i found it, its called netping. its free software. it will scan your network for computers between certain ips that you establish, once detected, you can manage that computer remotely. link to netping = http://www.sliver.com/dotnet/netping/
> 
> NOTE: netframework 1.1 or higher needed. scroll to bottom of page and click download to get netping.


yea, thanks for that. I will try it when the computer goes back on the network.


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

tech13 said:


> computers have to be properly networked (same workgroup and different names etc). you can use third party software to manage other computers on the network as thats what most major corporations do. the software would have to be installed on the host and client machines. i know when i was in college, in computer network administration, we were fooling with this program (it didnt require a client software to be installed). this program would let us shut down, restart, and give the other computer netsend messages. im looking right now for what that software was for u.


yep, they are all in the same workgroup.


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

cgesicki said:


> right click my computer and choose manage. Then choose action and select connect to another computer. If u then successfully connect to another computer. In the left pane right click the computer name in question then choose properties. Then select advanced, then under startup and recovery choose settings. From there on the bottom right hit the shutdown button.


Thank you, but on the actions menu it had no option to connect to another computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

suddste said:


> yea, I have tried that.


Since that works for many folks, including me, what was the problem using it? I just tried it, it so happened that I wanted to turn off this system, worked just fine.

shutdown -s -m \\standby


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Since that works for many folks, including me, what was the problem using it? I just tried it, it so happened that I wanted to turn off this system, worked just fine.
> 
> shutdown -s -m \\standby


yea, what happens when I use cmd, is when I type the right message down, and press enter, it waits a sec and then either just puts the C://Documents and settings/whatever, and nothing after that, or it says shutdown -c -t whatever, and says "the network path was not found"

And I tryied it on my own computer, and it works.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you ping the other computer by name? What is the version/patch level of Windows on the other system? This works fine for XP-SP2 and Vista.


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Can you ping the other computer by name? What is the version/patch level of Windows on the other system? This works fine for XP-SP2 and Vista.


yes this works. The updates/patch things should be the same.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

suddste said:


> yea, what happens when I use cmd, is when I type the right message down, and press enter, it waits a sec and then either just puts the C://Documents and settings/whatever, and nothing after that, or it says shutdown -c -t whatever, and says "the network path was not found"
> 
> And I tryied it on my own computer, and it works.


You need an account on the other computer that has the same logon name and password as the computer user account you are trying to run the command from.


----------



## suddste (May 11, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> You need an account on the other computer that has the same logon name and password as the computer user account you are trying to run the command from.


is this true? It says network path not found


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

suddste said:


> is this true? It says network path not found


Yes. If you are suddste with password 1234 on one PC, you need to have an account on the other PC with the same name and password. You don't have to be logged on to the other computer but the account and password must exist.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

True, I forget that I've already taken care of that little detail.


----------

